# Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5



## MarioDD (21. Oktober 2008)

@Manuel...ich habs geschafft:vik:
Ich musste das mit den Pfeilen noch verändern, weils technisch nicht anders ging. Ich hoffe dennoch, du bist zufrieden-Gruß Frank


Der Hornhechtfiletierer letzter Teil!
von Manuel Schmidtke

So Ihr lieben Angler und Fischverwerter, jetzt kommt der letzte Teil, für die, die immer alles ganz genau wissen wollen. Aber Achtung, auch mit diesem Teil werden *nicht immer*
alle Gräten zu 100% entfernt. Manchmal sind am “Kopfteil!“des Filets 2-3 kleine,
grüne Gräten, die man mit der Hand entfernen muss. Besser geht es leider nicht.







Der Hornhechtfiletierer von oben. 
Und von der anderen Seite (unten)







Der Anfang ist gemacht: Ich nenne es das Einfädeln, weil die beiden Spitzen über
den Bauchlappengräten liegen muss. 




An dieser Stelle ein Tipp: wenn ihr die Ansicht, oben
im Menü verändert, könnt ihr noch genauer erkennen, wie es geht und vielleicht auch Gräten suchen!! 


Von der anderen Seite. Aber immer schön vorsichtig. 





Fast am Ende. Hier muss man den richtigen Winkel zum Fisch bzw. zur Mittelgräte
finden, damit das Filet gleichmäßig “abgeschält“ werden kann.







Bis da hin! Die Spitze befindet sich hier unter dem After, dort wo das Schwanzteil
abgeschnitten wird. 




Auch hier muss man sorgfältig arbeiten, damit das Ende des
Filets nicht zerrissen wird. Mit etwas Übung sollte das aber ganz gut klappen.





Schwanzteil abschneiden und Mittelgräte lösen.





Die Mittelgräte mit dem Schwanzteil und dem “Rohprodukt“.

Und weil hier noch ein wenig Platz ist: 
Wenn ihr am Wasser sehr sorgfältig arbeitet, das heißt Kopf ab, Eingeweide raus, gut abspülen, den Nierenstrang entfernen und speziell die kleinen Schuppen abschabt, dann habt ihr es hinterher, in der Küche, wirklich recht einfach. Die Herzdame wird glücklich sein und vielleicht sogar ein neues SPEZIAL ;-) Hornhechtgeschirr (Angel und Rolle) bewilligen. 



Mit dem Messer an der gut sichtbaren Bauchlappengräte, innen zur Filetseite,
schiebend entlang schneiden.











Immer schön schieben, so geht es am Einfachsten. Wenn man das Messer zieht,
verrutscht das Filet und man muss öfter neu ansetzen. Einfach ausprobieren,
wie es ab besten funktioniert.




Mittelgräte mit Bauchlappen und Filetstück.






Noch einmal alle Teile zusammen. Da kann einen ja schon das Wasser im Mund
zusammenlaufen.






Lecker Filet (Schwarz) und der Beweis, dass es schmeckt (Rot) und Gelb, der
Hornhechtfiletierer.








Der Abfall. Eigentlich schade drum. Vielleicht für eine ungewöhnliche Fischsuppe
mit Wurzelgemüse geeignet. Habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.






Das Endergebnis. Schwanzteile und Filets werden getrennt eingefroren.






Salzen, pfeffern, in Mehl wälzen und in Öl braten. Von den Gräten lösen oder
wie einen Maiskolben mit den Zähnen von der Gräte direkt in den Mund. Bei der
Menge kann man guten Freunden und Nachbarn auch mal was abgeben. Den
Rest einlegen oder zu Sülze weiterverarbeiten, wenn überhaupt mal was übrigbleibt. Ich
hoffe, dass es euch gefallen hat und zum Nachmachen inspiriert.
Ein dickes Petri wünscht
Malagacosta


----------



## Malagacosta (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Hallo Mario, da fällt mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen. Vielen lieben Dank für deine Mühe. Ich kann es gar nicht glauben, das das an den Pfeilen gelegen hat. Na, nun ist es ja, dank deiner Hilfe, erledigt.

Vielen Dank auch allen anderen für Ihre Antworten und viel Spaß beim lesen des Letzten Teiles wünscht

Malagacosta#h


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Einach Super #6

*@ Mod`s*
Das sollte doch auf jeden Fall man im Board-Magazin verewigt werde oder


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Klasse Arbeit! Danke dir für deine Mühen!


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Wenn jetzt noch jemand ne Bezugsquelle außer Georg weiß... 

Danke Markus und Mario


----------



## goeddoek (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Go-Fishing.dk versendet auch nach Deutschland |supergri
Oder Du kommst vorbei und holst Dir das bei mir ab #h:m


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Na gut Georg, dann werd ich am Freitag mal mit Knurri reden, ob wir mit der Anglerboard- Velfjordtour komplett bei euch vorbeifahren und mal kurz euer Haus bevölkern.  Da nächstes Jahr schon 2 Norwegentouren und mehrere WE´s an der Ostsee fest verbucht sind, ist der Besuch bei dir erst 2010 eingeplant.


----------



## MarioDD (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch jemand ne Bezugsquelle außer Georg weiß...
> 
> Danke Markus und Mario


 
na das ist doch kein Thema:

http://www.f-j.dk/shop/hornfiskejern-426p.html

oder
http://shop.go-fishing.dk/product.asp?product=3180

oder
http://www.hwl.dk/produkt/02Haandvae/0218Fiskea/2511

oder
http://www.hellers.dk/index.php?option=com_wimo&view=browse_details&wimoItemId=TN1000

oder
http://www.grejboxen.dk/product.asp?product=2351

oder (Seite 4)
http://tempo-baade.dk/Linermm.pdf


----------



## Malagacosta (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Hallo MarioDD,
ist ja genial. Dafür das die Dinger keiner kannte, muß man bei soviel Angeboten ja schon Angst haben, dass der Hornfisch jetzt ausgerottet wird, weil jederman lecker Hornfischfilet essen will.:q
Wir werden sehen, wie sich das  entwickelt.

Übrigens, hast du schon mal versucht Hornhechtfilet nach Matjesart herzustellen. DAS würde mich auch noch mal interessieren.

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## Malagacosta (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Hallo allerseits, ich noch mal!
Gebt doch mal in der 3 Adresse von MarioDD´s Posting als Suchnummer 2515 ein. Das ist ja de Hammer. :kDort gibt es ein Edelteil, für umgerechnet nur rund 1150Euro wahrscheinlich für Profis. Sieht wirklich schick aus. 

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## Rosi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Moin Malagacosta, das ist eine tolle Arbeit von dir, mit ausgezeichneter Erklärung.#6#6

Fängst du auch manchmal Plattfische?

Wenn jemand eine Sammelbestellung aufgibt, bin ich dabei mit 3 Stück.


----------



## Malagacosta (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Hi Rosi,
danke für das Lob. Plattfischen fangen wir in Dänemark und im Bodden, zwischen Greifswald und Stralsund, beim Brandungs-bzw. Hafenangeln.
Gruß Malagacosta#v


----------



## Ute (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Ich komme aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus.
Wunderbar.


----------



## MarioDD (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Hi Rosi,
> danke für das Lob. Plattfischen fangen wir in Dänemark und im Bodden, zwischen Greifswald und Strahlsund, beim Brandungs-bzw. Hafenangeln.
> Gruß Malagacosta#v


 
aaaaaahh|uhoh: malagacosta|gr:|gr:|gr:!!!
Strahlsund mit "H"|krach:
Ich als gebürtiger Stralsunder kündige Dir hiermit meine Freundschaft...

will aber dennoch auf deine Fragen antworten:

ja habs natürlich mit Horni probiert-ist aber nicht der Knaller.
Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, das mein grüner Horni vielleicht 50 cm (mit Schnabel) war und den Umfang eines 1/4 Zoll Wasserrohrs hatte. Ich denke mal,bei den größeren sollte es funktionieren. Kann aber dazu keine Aussage machen. Ich kann Dir aber gerne kostenlos ein Päckel Matjesfix schicken und du nimmst einen deiner dicken Freunde zum testen. Kannst natürlich auch mit Heringen zusammen machen. Die gibts auch bei Kaufland , REAL und Co im Frost.
Dann schreibst du hier wieder einen schönen Bericht - und alle freuen sich#6.

Noch mal zu deinem Teil: (also den Filetierer)
ich kannte dieses ding vorher auch nicht. Ich habs auch noch nicht gesehen. Aber wenn man weiß wonach man sucht und wie das ding auf Dänisch heißt- ist Google dein großer Freund.

Den entscheidenden Tipp dazu gab ja "goeddoek" |wavey:


----------



## Malagacosta (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

#dAsche auf mein Haupt, aber wer schon keine Artikel einstellen kann, der darf sich auch mal vertun. Ich hoffe mir wird nach meiner Strafarbeit verziehen.:c

Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund,
Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund,
Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund, Stralsund.


Und sollten mal Fragen zum Hering sein, ich habe das Buch des Wissens:

Der Fisch, Band 5, Mitteilungen an die Fischindustrie von Peter Biegler aus dem Verlag Clara Baader von 1950. (Theorie und Praxis der Fabrikationsmethoden zur Konservierung von Fisch)

Man kann nicht glauben, was man auf 967 Seiten alles über Hering und Co. Schreiben kann. In einem Anglerforum habe ich mal eine Leseprobe unter meinem Namen eingestellt.

Grüße aus Berlin von 
Malagacosta#6


----------



## MarioDD (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

ich hoffe für Dich, dass  Du Stralsund nicht  kopieren/einfügen hier rein gestellt hast |uhoh:...

Willst du es mal probieren-oder hast du alle Hornies verbraten?
Wie gesagt, ich schick Dir mal ein Päckel.
Einzigste Bedingung: du musst hier was darüber schreiben.


----------



## Malagacosta (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Kopieren? Einfügen? Wie geht´n das?? Als alter Feuerwehrmann hab ich noch 10 Finger blind am Fernschreiber gelernt. Eeeeehrlich.:q

Hmm, leider sind die Filets alle, habe nur noch Salzheringe vom Februar. Wenn überhaupt, dann kann ich das frühestens wieder Ende Mai, Anfang Juni probieren. Und für Umsonst sag ich nicht nein! Gibt es auch eine Gebrauchsanweisung dabei, dann gerne. 

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## Broiler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Vielen Dank für die wunderbare Beschreibung, werde erwägen mir das Teil zu kaufen, denn im Frühjahr solls wieder auf die Insel Rügen gehen und vielleicht klappts ja im kommenden Jahr besser mit den Hornies, war dieses Jahr ein bißchen spät dran nach Pfingsten, da war fast nichts mehr los. Aber Hornie ist wirklich ein ganz leckerer Fisch - vor allem auch zum Räuchern - da allerdings ohne Filettierer. Diese Berichte sind es, die das Anglerboard so wertvoll machen, also bitte ins Archiv damit Mods!

Gruss Broiler#h


----------



## MarioDD (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Kopieren? Einfügen? Wie geht´n das?? Als alter Feuerwehrmann hab ich noch 10 Finger blind am Fernschreiber gelernt. Eeeeehrlich.:q
> 
> Hmm, leider sind die Filets alle, habe nur noch Salzheringe vom Februar. Wenn überhaupt, dann kann ich das frühestens wieder Ende Mai, Anfang Juni probieren. Und für Umsonst sag ich nicht nein! Gibt es auch eine Gebrauchsanweisung dabei, dann gerne.
> 
> Gruß Malagacosta#h


 
dann sei Dir hiermit verziehen
Melde dich mal im Frühjahr wenn du wieder Hornies hast. Oder aber du gehst in die besagten Supermärkte und machst das vorerst mit dem Hering. Die Anleitung findest du auf meiner Seite unter "Downloads" als PDF.


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Hi Rosi,
> danke für das Lob. Plattfischen fangen wir in Dänemark und im Bodden, zwischen Greifswald und Stralsund, beim Brandungs-bzw. Hafenangeln.
> Gruß Malagacosta#v



Einen wunderschönen guten Abend zum Hornhechtfiletierer. Leider hast du mich schlecht verstanden. Sag mal, könntest du vielleicht, was machst du eigentlich mit den ganzen Plattfischen?? 

Oder hast du noch nicht?|bigeyes (Plattfische filetiert)
Natürlich nur falls du Zeit hast.


----------



## Malagacosta (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Mit Plattfischen mache ich folgendes:
die maßigen normalen, Kopf ab, ausnehmen, Flossensaum abschneiden, Haut abreissen. Entweder frisch oder gefroren mit Salz Pfeffer, mehlen und braten. 
Die größeren, etwas dickeren werden ,wie allgemein üblich, filitiert. Filets mit Salz (sparsam) Pfeffer, Senf bestreichen. Schinkenscheibe (dünn) auflegen und einwickeln. Mit Zahnstocher fixieren. Mehl mit Butter anschwitzen, mit Fischfond (wird in Norwegen aus den Karkassen gekocht)ablöschen, auf konsistenz kochen und mit Dill und Petersilie vermischen. Dann die Plattfischröllchen in die Soße und ca. 10 min. garziehen lassen. Das geht im vorgeheizten Ofen ganz gut. Mit Kartoffeln jeder Art anrichten. Ich nehme meißtens Kroketten, meiner Frau zuliebe! OOOOOHH jeh, meine Hüften, wenn ich nur daran denke.

Tip: Je nach Pfanne mehr Soße zubereiten, damit die Röllchen bedeckt sind.#6

Eigentlich müßte ich mit meinen Röllchen auch in Soße schwimmen.:q

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## MarioDD (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*



Rosi schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend zum Hornhechtfiletierer. Leider hast du mich schlecht verstanden. Sag mal, könntest du vielleicht, was machst du eigentlich mit den ganzen Plattfischen??
> 
> Oder hast du noch nicht?|bigeyes (Plattfische filetiert)
> Natürlich nur falls du Zeit hast.


 
@Rosi: guckst du hier:

http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=88 #h


----------



## Malagacosta (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Hallo Rosi,
da hab ich ja wirklich geparkt, aber MorioDD hat´s kapiert. Bei dem Clip hab ich auch noch was gelernt. Ich habe immer 4 Filets beim Platten, weil ich mit dem Messer zuerst über der Mittelgräte einen Schnitt setze. Aber dieses Video aus NL ist natürlich vieeeeeeeeel besser! Wobei mein Rezept absolut nachahmenswert ist.

Gruß aus Berlin und Dank an MarioDD.

Malagacosta|wavey:


----------



## Malagacosta (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Hallo,
ich hole den Artikel noch einmal hoch, weil jetzt die Hornis da sind und ich doch noch meine Anleitung gefunden habe. Es wäre sehr schön, wenn das jemand im Forum übersetzen könnte!
Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## MefoProf (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

So hier die Übersetzung. 

Gebrauchsanweisung:

Den Hornhecht ausnehmen und die Flossen abschneiden.

Den Hornhecht auf den Rücken legen und vom Darmausgang bis zum Schwanz einschneiden.

Den Fisch auf eine plane Unterlage legen und mit einem Lappen festhalten. Am Kopfende anfangen und den Fisch mit dem Hornhechtfiletierer langsam durchstechen. 

Am einfachsten läßt sich der Hornhecht am Tage nach dem Fang oder nach einigen Stunden in der Tiefkühltruhe filetieren.

Mit etwas Übung geht es kinderleicht. Probieren sie auch unseren Heringsentgräter


----------



## Malagacosta (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Hallo MefoProf,
vielen Dank, das ging ja wirklich flott. Nun muss ich mal sehen, wo ich so einen Heringsentgräter ansehen kann. Das muss ja auch ein interessantes Teil sein.
Grüße aus Berlin
Malagacosta


----------



## MefoProf (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Moin,

den Heringsentgräter kannst du z.B hier ansehen:

http://skibbyjagtogfiskeri.dk/product.asp?product=949

Kopf und Schwanz abschneiden. Dann dat Ding vom Kopf her reinstecken, eine 90 Grad Drehung und anschließend eine 180 Grad Drehung in die entgegengesetzte Richtung machen. Dann soll man angebllich alle Gräten rausziehen können.

Hab ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, hört sich aber interessant an.

#h


----------



## MarioDD (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

klingt wirklich interessant. aber wenn ich mir das ding so anschaue, ist doch lediglich die mittelgräte draußen-oder irre ich mich da?
hat da jemand erfahrungen damit?
dann: wenn ich den kurs von der dkk zum euro von ca 7,5 nehme-kostet dat dingens um die 23 euro....hammer!|bigeyes


----------



## MefoProf (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Ja der Preis ist echt der Hammer |uhoh:. Andererseits kann man das auch positiv sehen. Wenn es wirklich funktioniert, hält so ein Ding wahrscheinlich ein Leben lang, wenn nicht sogar länger. Bei all der Arbeitserleichterung sind die 23 Euros dann gar nicht so schlecht angelegt.:q

|wavey:


----------



## MarioDD (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

da haste auch wieder Recht|kopfkrat
Ich glaube, ich muss mir so ein Ding mal zulegen. Habe leider keine näheren Informationen-geschweige denn ein Video- gefunden. Weiß denn wirklich niemand was?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Wenn da nur die Mittelgräte raus ist, und die vielen anderen kleinen Gräten nicht, dann bringt das Teil doch überhaupt nichts, oder. Die Mittelgräte kann ich beim gebratenen oder geräucherten Horni auch leicht entfernen. 
Mich stören bei den Biestern die vielen kleinen Gräten im Filet. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, bleiben die doch drin, oder?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Malagacosta (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Hallo Björn,
sind wir jetzt beim Horni oder beim Hering??
Gruß Malagacosta|wavey:


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Horni


----------



## goeddoek (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Moin Björn #h

Das Hornfiskejern nimmt nicht nur die Mittelgräte raus - das klappt wirklich gut. Und wenn die schlanken Freunde vorher etwas angefroren werden, ist's noch einfacher |supergri

Bei den Preisen sollte man wirklich aufpassen - die schwanken ( für ein und dasselbe Eisen ) zwischen 230 und 400 Kronen !


----------



## Malagacosta (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 5*

Hallo Björn,
gib doch mal bei yuotu.....1841616 ein, dann kannst du mein kleines Video vom Hornhechtfiletieren sehen. 

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------

